

Is Reading the Internet Convincing Women Not To Study Computer Science? - pselle
http://blog.bethcodes.com/is-the-internet-convincing-women-not-to-study

======
jknupp
Thanks to an HN story on the front page a few days ago, I learned the useful
fact that any title that ends in a question mark can safely be answered "no".
Saved me valuable time that would have been spent trying to decide what
"reading the Internet" meant.

